# Space Spiral "Dead Astronaut"



## chongmagic (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm going to enjoy playing around with the settings on this thing.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Barry (Dec 12, 2019)

Sweet! Love the art work


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 12, 2019)

Barry said:


> Sweet! Love the art work


Thabks Barry!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 13, 2019)

Verycool graphics! Nice job


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 13, 2019)

Another fine build CM !

Mike


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Dec 13, 2019)

Bada$$ graphics - nice work (as usual)!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Dec 14, 2019)

Great work


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 16, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I'm going to enjoy playing around with the settings on this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No ticking???
Mine has the worst ticking I’ve ever had in a pedal I’ve made...


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 16, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> No ticking???
> Mine has the worst ticking I’ve ever had in a pedal I’ve made...



Mine is not ticking, what cap did you use in C1? I put a 1nf in there.


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 16, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Mine is not ticking, what cap did you use in C1? I put a 1nf in there.


Yeah did too???
Idk...
I guess I’ll go through and check all my components values...


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 16, 2019)

Yeah I am not getting any ticking at all, that is weird. The only time it gets unruly is when I turn the repeats to max and it oscillates.


----------

